# Small Town Security on AMC



## soxrock75

Holy Mary, Mother of God!

I got caught watching this the other night. Words cannot describe what a train wreck it was. I know that most reality shows nowadays are "scripted" somewhat, if not entirely, but this was a disaster from beginning to end. Worse part was, it seemed legit. It's got a 60+ year old woman who owns the agency and has everything she wears labled with "Chief" and makes her employees address her as such. Her husband is the "Captain" and the "LT" is a tranny!
Dear Lord........

http://www.amctv.com/shows/small-town-security

http://www.jjksecurity.com/


----------



## cc3915

I watched this for all of 10 seconds while channel surfing. I just continued to march.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

I too was channel surfing, but stopped an saw the part where she asked someone to make her "peanut butter and whipped cream"... Nearly threw up as they zoomed in on this cow spooning a days worth of calories in her suck hole...


----------

